# Hashimoto and twitching



## jacam226 (Aug 22, 2011)

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's disease, and am going to see an endocrinologist for the first time this thursday.
My question is - the backs of my legs have had muscle spasms for a couple weeks now, and now it seems my face is having twitching issues - my nose, my eyelids, my mouth...
Does anyone know if these issues are related to Hashimoto's?

Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jacam226 said:


> I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's disease, and am going to see an endocrinologist for the first time this thursday.
> My question is - the backs of my legs have had muscle spasms for a couple weeks now, and now it seems my face is having twitching issues - my nose, my eyelids, my mouth...
> Does anyone know if these issues are related to Hashimoto's?
> 
> Thank you!


Not sure it is specifically related to Hashimoto's but it is most certainly related to a lot of metabolic diseases such as thyroid disease, diabetes etc..

If your ferritin is low, that could be the cause of the leg problem.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm










And here is an article on peripheral neuropathy!

peripheral neuropathy
http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/peripheralneuropathy/detail_peripheralneuropathy.htm

http://www.suite101.com/content/thyroid-disease-and-neuropathy-symptoms-a140669

Please let us know what your endo has to say.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I can vouch for the twitching. My left eyelid seemed to have a mind of its own for a while. With an increase in levothyroxine that has calmed down 99%.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

Same here as bigfoot. Eyelids twitch a lot, but almost completely stopped once starting levothyroxine and now Armour. What are your lab results (and ranges)? I wonder if the more "off" your thyroid is the worse the muscle twitches are.


----------

